# Nearly 3 weeks old! .. Hopes Babies



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

YEp more pictures for every one as promised  Ive tried to take some shots so you can see their markings and colours better  Hope you all like them be patient one post per puppy! lol :hello1: Enjoy ...

Little Verbena just for Sarah & Daisydoo( and Abi  ) now weighing a whooping 146grams She has a lovely red nose coming through shes going to be a stunner! (Shes soo tiny but cute!)


















More to follow


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Girlie*

This is the second girl (unnamed) She is beautiful and weighing around 128grams so Verbena has actually over taken her! She has a black pigmented nose.


























More to follow


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

My big chunky girl Mimi. I plan to keep this little one. Shes a lovely colour and has a loving face! wshes weighing around 354grams!


























Boys next


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boys*

Heres Boy number 1 hes unnamed too! Black nosed. Lovely little guy, nice and chunky weighing around 218grams


























More to follow


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

This is the next unnamed boy! Red little button nose. So adorable! He was a nuisance to take photos of so i only have one  lol Weighing 190grams


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hopper*

Every one loves Hopper!!! A credit to his mummy  Lovely coat, i love his face and head shape. Jet black with a white paw and a few white toes! 
Weighing 356g! 


























More to follow!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Now its little Harvey! Lovely colour and he has a lovely shaped love heart on his neck!!! Weighing a whole 400g the biggest in the litter so far! He looks huge in my hand but i have small hands! lol 



























*(See second page for Dustins photos!!)*


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I WANT LITTLE VERBENA!!! Ahhh! They are all so precious!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dustin he is a lovely colour im in love with his face! He is a lovely boy and has a really soft coat! Theres a few of him because hes so easy to photograph!! He weighs 364grams! 


































Just for fun a little lion roar 









All done .. Hope you enjoyed seeing them  I liked taking the pictures so i hope you did  Theyve slowed down in weight gain a lotnow!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> I WANT LITTLE VERBENA!!! Ahhh! They are all so precious!


Thanks Amber! Shes gorgeous isnt she! But you totally ruined my thing i had ing on there lol!! Check the second page


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, they are so beautiful!!! I LOVE girl #1, boy #1 and 2, and the last baby is just sooooooo sweet!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TLI said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh, they are so beautiful!!! I LOVE girl #1, boy #1 and 2, and the last baby is just sooooooo sweet!!!!


Thank you so much T!  x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You are so lucky to have them all!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

fantastic pictures Robyn they are coming on beautifully x x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

mad dog woman said:


> fantastic pictures Robyn they are coming on beautifully x x


Thank you Kim!  Well its nto me really its my good baby Hope!! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG thay are changing sooo much. I love their tiny noses. So sweet. Cant wait til they are big enough for a cuddle from Aunty Rach! lol x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> OMG thay are changing sooo much. I love their tiny noses. So sweet. Cant wait til they are big enough for a cuddle from Aunty Rach! lol x


I know Theyre changing just soo fast i dont notice till i look at their photos! lol Haha me too!! Im planning on taking visits in May! not on the first (hairdressers! lol) or the 13th (my birthday!) or the 16th (My christening) lol haha a busy month in May" I just hope i dont get anymore day trippers!  lol x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

AW, they are such little beauties. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

sigh..i miss having a baby chi around..has been about 2yrs since my bungee girl was a babe..
your pictures make me want another
soooo wonderful to see fat happy baby bellies! and such a variety


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tanna said:


> AW, they are such little beauties. I can't wait to see more pics.


Thank you! Ill try and keepyou all updated  



smallbeats_m_all said:


> sigh..i miss having a baby chi around..has been about 2yrs since my bungee girl was a babe..
> your pictures make me want another
> soooo wonderful to see fat happy baby bellies! and such a variety


Haha I love Bungee  Thank you so much! Indeed they do vary a lot ! lol


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow goreous puppies they are changing so fast.. I love the 2nd girl too precious
and the last boys are for sure Chocolate sabled fawn's you can tell with their noses I love sables their color changes as they grow.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> wow goreous puppies they are changing so fast.. I love the 2nd girl too precious
> and the last boys are for sure Chocolate sabled fawn's you can tell with their noses I love sables their color changes as they grow.


Thank you!! Yep they are indeed Chocolate Sables  Hopefully Dustin will keep that lovely variation! The second girl is rather cute ill admit but not as nice as Mimi & Verbena in my eyes  !


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg they are too cute!!
im love seeing them grow up

i love hopper!!
hes adorable!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Robyn... Those are awesome babies!! You did such a great job of getting pics of each one so we could really see them well. It is still so overwhelming that there are *eight!* of them! lol I have been "drooling" over Hopper and Dustin! The lion's roar shot cracks me up with laughter..For you and Hope to have seen 8 pups through the tough times of infancy to these beautiful 3 week olds is quite a credit to you two! Blessings, Deb:hello1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> omg they are too cute!!
> im love seeing them grow up
> 
> i love hopper!!
> hes adorable!


Thank you! 
Me too! Theyre growing lovely now

I love Hopper too! 



chideb said:


> Robyn... Those are awesome babies!! You did such a great job of getting pics of each one so we could really see them well. It is still so overwhelming that there are *eight!* of them! lol I have been "drooling" over Hopper and Dustin! The lion's roar shot cracks me up with laughter..For you and Hope to have seen 8 pups through the tough times of infancy to these beautiful 3 week olds is quite a credit to you two! Blessings, Deb:hello1:



Thank you so much Deb! It means so much to have everyones support especially you as you are such a lovely person!  
Its been a lot of work, tiring and a real test of paitence. but now theyre getting on really well and i cant wait for weaning! Mess everywhere its going to be fun
Glad you liked the pictures so much ita shame were so far away because id love for Hopper to go and live with you!! Dustin is just so darned cute i had to post it for a laugh  Thaks again Deb! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i love them all, but am really taken by Hopper, also Boy no1 cause i imagine my Daisy to have looked similar as a puppy lol
I also like Harvey's colouring and the little flash from his nose up to his head. soooo sweet!
They are all just precious babies.
xxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh i love them all, but am really taken by Hopper, also Boy no1 cause i imagine my Daisy to have looked similar as a puppy lol
> I also like Harvey's colouring and the little flash from his nose up to his head. soooo sweet!
> They are all just precious babies.
> xxx


Thank you Terri! theyre all so unique i love them  If Hopper, Dustin & Harvey were girls id keep them all!! lol
xx


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

They are all sooooo cute! I really love Dustin, he is going to be a looker as an adult.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> They are all sooooo cute! I really love Dustin, he is going to be a looker as an adult.


Thank you! Indeed he is going to be ! He needs the perfect home although they all do  lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> I WANT LITTLE VERBENA!!! Ahhh! They are all so precious!


If she was long haired i would have bought her as she's MY dog and i swear her little flowery name is the best name ever!!

Gutted she can't grow her fur lol


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

the last pic of Mimi is so cute! I love it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> YEp more pictures for every one as promised  Ive tried to take some shots so you can see their markings and colours better  Hope you all like them be patient one post per puppy! lol :hello1: Enjoy ...
> 
> Little Verbena just for Sarah & Daisydoo( and Abi  ) now weighing a whooping 146grams She has a lovely red nose coming through shes going to be a stunner! (Shes soo tiny but cute!)
> 
> ...


Verbena i love you.. you're new mummy will no way be as good mummy as me but sshhhhhh don't tell htem that remember you are MINE!!! Daisy wants to play with you.. <3


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> If she was long haired i would have bought her as she's MY dog and i swear her little flowery name is the best name ever!!
> 
> Gutted she can't grow her fur lol


I agree wit u! Verbena is beautiful, and the unamed little girl if they were long coats i wud make some1 buy me one of them, they are all so beautiful!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> If she was long haired i would have bought her as she's MY dog and i swear her little flowery name is the best name ever!!
> 
> Gutted she can't grow her fur lol


haha it is a shame!  x



ilovemychiCAMI said:


> the last pic of Mimi is so cute! I love it.


Thank you! She is adorable



Daisydoo said:


> Verbena i love you.. you're new mummy will no way be as good mummy as me but sshhhhhh don't tell htem that remember you are MINE!!! Daisy wants to play with you.. <3


Haha aww i wish i could keep her but i think shes going to be much too small to breed from in a couple of years. You'd be the greatest mummy, and Verbena isnt old enough to speak yet butim sure she'd love to play with Daisy  x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tiptoe said:


> I agree wit u! Verbena is beautiful, and the unamed little girl if they were long coats i wud make some1 buy me one of them, they are all so beautiful!


Thank you! Theyre so lovely! Im happy with smoothcoats  I think dustin is going to be possibly long haired as he's so fluffy already! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I like dustin :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can we see Hope yet please?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Every one loves Hopper!!! A credit to his mummy  Lovely coat, i love his face and head shape. Jet black with a white paw and a few white toes!
> Weighing 356g!
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh i wish you were mine little hopper


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm glad they are doing so well, they are all so beautiful. dustin is very cute, is it still hard work with them all?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I like dustin :d :d :d :d :d :d





Daisydoo said:


> Can we see Hope yet please?


Haha hes adorable!! Ive tried but i dont lik the pictures i will try soon  x



michele said:


> Oh i wish you were mine little hopper


Aww Michele he is gorgeous


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

tulula's mum said:


> i'm glad they are doing so well, they are all so beautiful. dustin is very cute, is it still hard work with them all?


Thank you Tracey! Its not bad now but its going to get harder when its weaning time! lol


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I just love Harvey he looks adorable, I think he is so cute,
they are all adorable little baby's! You must be so proud of hope you ahve both done good jobs


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG I love them ALLLL, But Hopper is SOOOOOOOOOO gorgeous!!  I LOVE seeing them grow and change! You are awesome for keeping us all updated!  I can't wait for more pics to see already lol I am looking forward to see what they look like when they start walking around!! xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They are beautiful Robyn. What a great litter. It is funny how the littlest can overtake the others..you put so much into that wee one there !! What great pictures ! Thank you posting this.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> I just love Harvey he looks adorable, I think he is so cute,
> they are all adorable little baby's! You must be so proud of hope you ahve both done good jobs


Thank you! He is a lovely colour! Reminds me a lot of Tiny  
I am soo proud of her! 



Tracilea said:


> OMG I love them ALLLL, But Hopper is SOOOOOOOOOO gorgeous!!  I LOVE seeing them grow and change! You are awesome for keeping us all updated!  I can't wait for more pics to see already lol I am looking forward to see what they look like when they start walking around!! xx


Thank you Tracy! Yes he is just majorly adorable!  lol I know its going to be so much fun! Especially now that i can upload videos  x



rubia said:


> They are beautiful Robyn. What a great litter. It is funny how the littlest can overtake the others..you put so much into that wee one there !! What great pictures ! Thank you posting this.


Thank you! Its been a lot of effort so far, im proud and happy and most importantly theyre all healthy  Thank you for commenting! 

Its lovely to have so much support everyone x


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Fantastic !!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Fantastic !!


Thanks


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

precious!!!!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I love Harvey. So cute. It makes me want another Chi, but we are just not going to be ready anytime soon. Hope did a very very good job with these lil babies.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> My big chunky girl Mimi. I plan to keep this little one. Shes a lovely colour and has a loving face! wshes weighing around 354grams!


She's my favorite :love1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

sookey said:


> I love Harvey. So cute. It makes me want another Chi, but we are just not going to be ready anytime soon. Hope did a very very good job with these lil babies.


Thank you Nic! I dunderstand how tough it is for you at the moment. Im very proud of my little girl  x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> She's my favorite :love1:


Wow awesome graphics Therese! Thank you x


----------

